

Marissa Mayer on the design behind Google - themichael
http://www.designgeist.org/2009/03/marissa-mayer-on-the-design-behind-google-keynote-video.html

======
markup
At about 15:40 she talks about the issue that was discussed a few (couple?)
weeks ago regarding the test about the number of search results, subsequent
increased page load time that made people unhappy.

Fascinating talk and video. Thank you very much for sharing it.

